# My overclocking adventure



## zekrahminator (Nov 10, 2006)

As some of you have heard, my last delve into the overclocking world ended with dead PSU, RAM, and motherboard (but I did get 7K in 3Dmark05). Since getting my new motherboard, I've been trying to keep it at defaults. Well, I have decided to void multiple warranties and see how high I can get my A64 . So far I'm running my A64 at 2.5 GHz stable (I know it isn't much, but it's still an overclock). Let's see how high I can get my computer running ...I'll post with further results. Oh yes this is CASUAL overclocking, I don't need fifty pages of replies saying how I need to change X voltage or lower Y multiplier. My 12x multiplier, Mushkin memory, high quality cooling, and Gigabyte Nforce4 motherboard will certainly help .


----------



## Canuto (Nov 10, 2006)

Another Power user whose system died recently lol, you,me,pt,ket and cdawall all killed something this month... :shadedshu

Well good luck with your OC


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 10, 2006)

Ha ha that failed overclocking adventure happened back in August/September. And so far it's going very nicely, Gigabyte does a great job with BIOS level OCing. 2.55GHz and climbing, though according to systool I can get it to 2.62 stable.


----------



## Canuto (Nov 10, 2006)

I wish i could use Systool on my new mobo but unfortunately i don't know the clock generator :shadedshu

Well i'm at 3.7Ghz rock solid stable


----------



## pt (Nov 10, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> Ha ha that failed overclocking adventure happened back in August/September. And so far it's going very nicely, Gigabyte does a great job with BIOS level OCing. 2.55GHz and climbing, though according to systool I can get it to 2.62 stable.



keep it up man

you already kiled something, so no problem  
cdawall is still using his old dell, i'm using a p2, ketxxx is missing, and canuto just got his mobo back  

i really wan't to see if you can beat my score in sciencemark2


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 10, 2006)

I haven't died YET, o wait I killed my X1600pro..........


----------



## pt (Nov 10, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> I haven't died YET, o wait I killed my X1600pro..........



 
only azn and alec missing to kill something


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't think Alec is going to kill anything for a *long* time, he's just too smart . But other then that, I'm pretty sure every one of the power users have had adventures that end in burnt hardware. Current OC- 2.55GHz, but I found some tweaks in BIOS that enhance bandwidth to my graphics card...it makes everything look pretty!


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 22, 2006)

Hooray voltage! I found the CPU voltage controls, bumped the core up to 1.5 from 1.4 stock, and WOW what a difference. I could get it to boot into windows at 240x11, and could get it to post at 250x11. I'll be playing with memory to get it into Windows...and then to beat Canuto in sciencemark .


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 22, 2006)

Currently running Windows stable at 2707 MHz (245x11 @ 1.5 volts).


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 22, 2006)

lolz i can get 2.5 stable on my sandy with stock cooling


----------



## ATIonion (Nov 22, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> Currently running Windows stable at 2707 MHz (245x11 @ 1.5 volts).



man my 3200+ clocks upto 2600 MHz @1.5v... i was thinken of making my brother a rig with a 3800+ b/c i thought it would overclock better...but now im not sure i will....im not nocken your clocks man....i just thought the 3800+ would clock alot higher then my 3200+

edit:: i put 2500 when its 2600...


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 22, 2006)

It has a 12x multiplier man, it'll do fine with some cooling designed for overclocking and a board to match.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 22, 2006)

quick ? is the core temp gona be listed as cpu or cpu diode in everest


----------



## pt (Nov 22, 2006)

zekrahminator said:


> It has a 12x multiplier man, it'll do fine with some cooling designed for overclocking and a board to match.



sm2 scores


----------

